# Fishy smell



## Herpard (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Made an homemade incubator the other day.

I used a poly box that had been used to transport bream.

I have washed it twice now and it stinks like fish everytime I take the lid off, I can't smell it when the lid is on

The smell only seems to happen when I turn it on!

Also I am using vermiculite in there and that smells fishy too. 

Could it be the vermiculite that smells or the poly box?

Thanks


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

i used to go fishing every so often, usually, the smell of fish wont go from something very easy unless cleaned in quite a high heat, 

even things like a bait bucket youve thrown mackeral in will smell for ages after cleaning with boiling water and soap

you could try putting vermiculite in a seperate tub and closing it and seing if the fishy smell exists in the seperate tub, if so then its probably just the vermiculite

back to the point, the fishy smell isnt lethal to the eggs/reptile as far as i know so i wouldnt really concern much :2thumb:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Why were you transporting bream? 

Were they going on holiday?:lol2:


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

I think bream smell better than the sea species :lol2:

Being a long time fisherman, I can tell you, the smell won't go away from anything! EVERYTHING SMELLS LIKE FISH. 

everything :whistling2:


----------

